
Neurotic Neurons: An Interactive Explanation [video] - brad0
http://ncase.me/neurons/
======
fpgaminer
This is an incredible display of technology and a beautifully crafted
presentation. The interactive bits aren't just for show; they reinforce what
the author is trying to convey. It's easy to do this incorrectly. For example,
see most video games where the gameplay exists merely to be fun rather than
existing as a storytelling tool. For an example of games done right see The
Stanley Parable. There the gameplay is used to convey the story directly; it's
a mechanic of the message the author is trying to convey, rather than
something to keep the player busy while they trudge through the story.

I would, however, complain about the usage of the mythological Hebbian
learning. We know very little about the mammalian brain. In particular, we
really have no clue how neurons function nor how they learn. There are also a
wide range of neurons, each with different behaviours. The concept of Hebbian
learning is really more of a higher level behaviour of mammalian brains. At a
conceptual level, yes we associate ideas that occur together, so Hebbian
learning is a useful theory in terms of psychology. Psychology is primarily
what this presentation is about. But the author presents things in terms of
neurons, where Hebbian learning likely isn't the learning function, and even
if it was we have no definitive model and research to back that up.

Honestly, that's a nitpick. The meat of the video is about psychology, not
neurons, and the oversimplification is helpful in creating those interactions
that help communicate the author's message to the viewer. They work really
well in that regard. I'm just personally bothered by the reinforcement of the
myth that we understand how neurons work, and that some simple model like
Hebbian learning bares any resemblance to the real mechanics.

~~~
joeyo
I have to disagree with your nitpick. The presentation basically depicts spike
timing dependent plasticity (STDP). STDP has been shown to occur in many brain
regions and species, including mammals. It may not be the only learning rule
that the brain uses, it's clearly an important and widely used one.

[http://www.scholarpedia.org/article/Spike-
timing_dependent_p...](http://www.scholarpedia.org/article/Spike-
timing_dependent_plasticity)

------
mariopt
One of the best videos I've ever watch, I wish the educational system was this
simple.

------
dieg0
awesome, but is it over after the connection is totally killed? doesn't go
anywhere from there, would really like to see where this goes next, cheers

------
beloch
Warning: Auto-starting video with sound.

(Seriously, why do people do this? One perfect way to make me close your story
and never look at it is to startle me with sound before I specifically asked
for it.)

~~~
untothebreach
I would urge you to give it another try. The whole point of it is that is it
an "Interactive video," and IMO is a really, really cool way to present
information.

